# changing names???



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Does anyone know the criteria/choice you have in changing the name of the child.

I appreciate that that once the child is of a certain age then the name will stay but what if you get a baby etc

sorry may sound a daft question but im sure one that lots of people want to know the answer too!


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

We were told that unless the child has a really rare name where they could be traced or the first name was really odd with thier new surname then they stayed the same. They discussed this alot and they feel its important to keep thier first name where possible...

Natsxx


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hi,

We were also told that if you can avoid changing the name, it will help your child.  That way they feel they have maintained something that they were born with.

Whatever you decide - Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

I thought that would be the case and it so makes sense to keep their identity.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Alex

Just to throw a spanner into the works, we did actually change our DD name! (she was 9 months old).

Our SW & her SW knew how important it was for us to give this child a name we would choose, they agreed she did not know her name & it would be OK for us to change it.

We did keep her name as her middle name though as we did appreciate it was part of her identity, we just felt that we had this opportunity to call her a name we would choose, surprisingly her BP's took this very well & thanked us for keeping xxxxxxx as her middle name!

Our DS was nearly 4 so knew his name but he often asks us if we could have changed his name what would we have called him, I honestly don't know as his name really suits him & goes so well with our surname but it's not a name I think we would have chosen, does that make sense!

Things have changed a lot since we adopted our daughter, I appreciate that but there is no harm in asking questions.  Do you have a good SW who you feel you could ask this question to?

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Andrea 

thats makes sense for the younger ones as they dont have a clue what you are calling them!! 

We have our prep course next week and will the  be allocated a SW.  THe SW who we were going to have had left the job as she herself too has adopted four childrern and is struggling to cope with them and fulltime work!!  We should know more in a few weeks time hopefully.

Its great to have this site as you feel you can ask silly questions!


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Alex 

childrens names was the first thing we covered on a prep course. Our LA has the same opinion as Andrea. Although they did say that you could give them a middle name or an additional name which you could use as their first name i.e what you call them. Probably depends on your childs age.

H x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks H, your replies are much appreciated!

Will prob have tons of questions after our prep course next week!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Alex

We were given the same advice as Nats.  We did considering changing our yougests middle name as it is cringe worthy, but we decided she would not use it that often and it is part of her identity.  We've been very lucky and have nice names for our girls which go with our surname.

Karen x


----------

